# position of the tail



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Some just have poor tail carriage... some only do it when greeting other dogs or courting... some just do it when they are babies. I like the tail level with the back.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

from the GRCA breed standard:

*Tail *-- well set on, thick and muscular at the base, following the natural line of the croup. Tail bones extend to, but not below, the point of hock. Carried with merry action, level or with some moderate upward curve; never curled over back nor between legs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

There is a difference between tail carriage, and tail _set. _Set is structural and should be level - an extension of the spine and straight from the topline. Carriage can be an indicator of the dog's mood - how it is being held at any given moment. When on the move, it should be carried level (or only very slightly above) with the topline - held high, or curled over the back is called "gay tail" and is usually associated with a taile set on high. A gay tail /high set tail, interferes with proper movement and wastes energy while on the move.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

I have never seen Molly's tail carried high, and I was thinking about that yesterday. What a coincidence to see this thread today! Hers is always carried, down, and curled out. Chloe on the other hand, carried hers high a lot.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> There is a difference between tail carriage, and tail _set. _Set is structural and should be level - an extension of the spine and straight from the topline. Carriage can be an indicator of the dog's mood - how it is being held at any given moment. When on the move, it should be carried level (or only very slightly above) with the topline - held high, or curled over the back is called "gay tail" and is usually associated with a taile set on high. A gay tail /high set tail, interferes with proper movement and wastes energy while on the move.


To piggyback on that - I can't speak for conformation, but a gay tail is sometimes considered as lack of concentration to a task in certain working breeds. If you notice some working dogs they usually flag with a gay tail right before acting up. Pretty much in the way that sometimes a horse will flick its ears or tail right before refusing a jump.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Lilliam said:


> To piggyback on that - I can't speak for conformation, but a gay tail is sometimes considered as lack of concentration to a task in certain working breeds. If you notice some working dogs they usually flag with a gay tail right before acting up. Pretty much in the way that sometimes a horse will flick its ears or tail right before refusing a jump.


I used to teach a little arab school pony that was lazy-hot. She's shuffle her hooves around while the rider would be spurring and smacking (not hard) and the pony would shake her head but refuse to move any faster. Every once in a blue moon, her tail would go straight up then two seconds later she'd bolt down the ring. As soon as I saw that tail go up, I'd be saying "shorten your reins!". Definitely a sign of an over excited horse (or dog)!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Many species will raise up their tails in play when young. Some are still able to do it as adults when aroused/distressed/in play. Tail set definitely impacts the range of motion. Some are able to get the tail to touch the back alll the way to the stomach, but I don't believe goldens with "correct" tail set are able to do this.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Inge and I had this conversation at the dogpark the other day. I was telling her that there are two goldens in Litchfield that are owned by the same people; whenever we see them walking their goldens the tails are always up almost like a "weak" backwards "C". Because I have Wilson who we refered to as crooked tail in the litter I figured that he just didn't do that. So.... All of your responses are interesting. Tess and Wilson carry their tails the same way!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

My girl will carry her tail high at times--for her it is all attitude! We were playing with a duck last night (first time I got her to pick up a dead one) and when she did pick it up, up went the tail and she pranced around the backyard with her 'prize.'

She has a correct tail set and carriage when on the move and not aroused.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If something sparks Tucker's attention his tail will be up, but level with his back. Almost like one straight line. I've never paid attention to Shadow's tail, but neither seem to ever be a backward C. Now I need to pay closer attention.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you all! I never guessed there was su much behind it!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah carries his tail like PG's avatar. I watched a video of us at a fun match and that tail was wagging like he was having the best time ever while we were heeling.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Ranger said:


> I used to teach a little arab school pony that was lazy-hot. She's shuffle her hooves around while the rider would be spurring and smacking (not hard) and the pony would shake her head but refuse to move any faster. Every once in a blue moon, her tail would go straight up then two seconds later she'd bolt down the ring. As soon as I saw that tail go up, I'd be saying "shorten your reins!". Definitely a sign of an over excited horse (or dog)!


oh, yeah....there's the into the rein/head shake/flatten ear/ear switch/tail flick/head down I'm-about-to-kiss-some-ground sequence!!!!:doh:

My DH hated the fact that I could get more out of my dogs than he could. Thing is he didn't read tails! And problem was that by the time the dog flags it's too late, he's already into misbehaviour.

I haven't seen too many videos of retriever field dogs, so I don't know...I wonder whether there is an equivalent to that tail flag with bird dogs?


----------

